
Show HN: Key2Lyf – Service for crypto currency inheritance - MariKiev
https://www.key2lyf.com/
======
MariKiev
Hi HN,

Do you think ever about this problem? I build a solution.

How it works:
[https://www.key2lyf.com/how_it_works/](https://www.key2lyf.com/how_it_works/)

